# 

## Alesha

.      ,   ,   .
, ,   .      ,       .    .   ,      ,       .
       . 
 ,         ? 
          76.5   ?  :Frown:

----------


## zas77

> ,   ,


     ?  ,   ?

----------


## Alesha

,    .  . .   ,  -  .

----------


## oi

-?  ?

    76  - ,      .

----------


## Alesha

76  - ,      .[/QUOTE]
   . 
 ,   - -     ,    ,     .

----------


## slava100

,  ,     .      .           07 "    "      120        ,  - ,,            76-5 ,  .

----------


## Alesha

07        ,       .

----------


## slava100

,            ,        .   2007            /.

----------


## zas77

> ...           ...


-   ,         .      . ,   - -?

,        ?

----------


## slava100

zas77,     ,        07.         .    .      /       ,           ,        ,  ,      ,   ,       76-5        .        .       07   /,                 /

----------

/

----------


## slava100

.

----------

51  86 -    ? 
   76    !

----------


## zas77

> 51  86 -    ?


  ,     ** .

----------

> 51  86 -    ?


.

----------


## agur

> 51  86 -    ?
>    76    !

----------


## oi

> 51  86 -    ? 
>    76    !


, : 
    100 .;
-     1200 ,    ,  -   .
     86        .
  76    76-86   51(50)-76.

----------

oi,         , ..  1    ,       !

----------

> 51  86 -    ? 
>    76    !


        86  76.  ,        76 86,   86    ,    .  ,     86,    ,         6 (    ).     .

----------


## zas77

> 86,    ,         6 (    ).     .


      ,     76/86 (  , , ), 
      .

*Oi*  ,      , ,  /. 76.5 (, ,  ...  ..),       .

 , ,     .-  .-    .         1.

----------

> ,     76/86 (  , , ), 
>       .


   ,     ? ,      76      ,   86 - ,     ,  ,    ,   86  76 (  6).     6    86. 
    ,         ,   .

----------


## oi

> ,     ? ,      76      ,   86 - ,     ,  ,    ,   86  76 (  6).     6    86. 
>     ,         ,   .


    - ,  .
   , 86     6?

  ,   .....
 -       ...  .

----------

> , 86     6?


    ,           6    ,      86 " ".  ,    86-   , -      67,       3-     " ".

----------


## oi

-  .  86    ....   .....

,        ,    " "?

----------

